# Looking too Plow Advice??? 04 jeep



## autoe22 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm only looking to plow for friends and family with this. ( for now ) 

I currently own a 6-cyl. 2004 Jeep grand cherokee laredo. 

Possible to plow with this? 
if so worth it? 
what should I use?

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes you can plow with it

probably cheaper to pay for plowing than to buy a plow, install, plow maintenance, extra jeep maintenance.

check the links at the top of the page that take you to plow manufacturers.


----------



## autoe22 (Dec 17, 2008)

*thxs*

I checked the links with not much luck. mostly jeep libertys would those work?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I know people plow with them I don't know what they use or how.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I would recommend a Sno-Way 22 series. Nice and light. Get the downpressure option and wireless remote.

It will cost - but give you lots of long life as mine has done for 5 years going - all i have done is change the hydraulic fluid - and i have moved mine onto three different vehicles - an S-10 Blazer, and 2 jeep Wranglers....

You will want to purchase Air-lift bags for the front springs. Leave them at 10 psi all year long, yo wont even know they are there - air them up to 30 when snow season arrives and you put the plow on. I wait until each snowfall to put my plow on and off - I can do it in under 5 minutes....

The Air-lift part # is 80702 and should be about $75 for the pair. As long as you are doing driveways, go nice and slow, and don't bang into piles of frozen stuff, you will not do any premature wear on your jeep.... 

Enjoy! Check out the sno-way forum on this site and ask away!


----------



## autoe22 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank You
sounds great im looking into it more now trying to get the final cost.


----------



## taterntot101 (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are only looking to do a couple drives and don't need the DP, look at the snowsport. It's light, and costs about half as much as a "real" plow. The only part that would stay on your Jeep is a 2" reciever. Do some research, they don't offer the convieniences of a full on plow setup, but if you are looking for lightweight and cheap, it might work for you. This is my first storm plowing with one on my Wrangler, and once I got used to it, it worked really well. Also keep in mind that they offer 2 setups, one for the front, one for the back...I don't know why anyone would even consider trying to push snow backing up...


----------



## autoe22 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------

